# Info on keeping GSD outdoors



## Beno95 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello, I'd like to start off by saying I have some questions about GSD's. 

I've always wanted to have a GSD I just love the breed, and everything about them. I've done many research on this breed for the past year and half since I have decided I'm getting one. I know the answers to most of the questions I am about to ask, but I would like to ask them again to confirm. Anyways... 

I plan on getting a puppy, 8 weeks or a little order. I have a fenced yard it isn't huge but according to my girlfriend who has owned two Siberian Huskys my yard is perfect for the GSD. I do plan on keeping him (Btw planning on getting a male) out side once he gets a little older and used to me and his surroundings. I plan on building him a decent sized doghouse that is insulated and has a fan and heater (connected to the dog house, he wouldn't be able to get to it. 

Anyways would I be able to have him as a outside GSD but at same time keep him healthy and happy? What kind of food is best for GSD as Puppies and Adults? I love to run and ru 2+ miles daily, when would my GSD be able to join me? I wouldn't want to start young and have him have joint problems later on. What training strategy is best for GSD? How much time daily is required to be spent with your GSD? I would bring him along any where and every where I can but when I can't how long can he be alone? Last but not least what Insurance best for health and liability? 

Thanks to whoever read this and sorry for it being long.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Why won't you let him sleep in the house, but you'll take him everywhere with you? There are so many scary things that can happen to a dog in a yard. To be honest, my 16 month female can NOT be left out in the yard because of her high drives - when she gets bored, she is incredibly destructive.. and not in an anxiety way, but in a "OMG ALL OF THESE COOL THINGS CAN BE TOYS".

German Shepherds are generally not the kind of dogs that thrive in an outside environment by themselves.

My GSD takes a LOT of time, and even more *patience*.


----------



## Beno95 (Jul 18, 2012)

Shaina said:


> Why won't you let him sleep in the house, but you'll take him everywhere with you?


My dad isn't a big fan of dogs, he wouldn't mind him as a puppy but once he gets bigger. He could most likely have his own spot somewhere in the basement but I wouldn't like to keep him inside other than sleeping.


----------



## Beno95 (Jul 18, 2012)

I also have a cat, unsure if they would mind each other too much. She's the type of cat the minds her own business when it comes to dogs, but if bothered she isn't the happiest camper.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Why would you keep him outside? There are insects, flies that can bite it etc. 
I would keep him inside if I was you, you could share your room with him if you really want a GSD but your dad doesn't like them.
The cat will be fine. They will get used to each other.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

i wouldnt get the dog if he had to be kept outside


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

rooandtree said:


> i wouldnt get the dog if he had to be kept outside


^This.


----------



## Beno95 (Jul 18, 2012)

I mean I do plan on taking him on his checkups and using flies protection etc. I understand keeping the dog inside if it's too hot or too cold but I don't understand why he couldn't stay out side, after all GSD are working dogs?


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

So you live with your dad and your dad doesn' want the dog inside is what I'm getting out of this. I think it would be beneficial to wait until you are living on your own and can have your GSD inside as a family companion. There are people who raise their GSD's in kennels outside, but I have found in my limited experience is they are a breed that really thrives being WITH their family and not left to their own devices outdoors.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

German Shepherds are, FIRST and FOREMOST, companion dogs. The vast majority of "working" GSDs live with their owners or handlers inside their homes.


----------



## Beno95 (Jul 18, 2012)

He's home once or twice a week due to his job. He wouldn't mind the dog inside on days he's not home but when he is he doesn't want the dog sleeping inside unless the conditions outside are too cold or too hot. I don't understand why he wouldn't be able to sleep in his own house over night and spend the day with me. I know a few people who never let there GSD no matter the circumstances and the dog are perfectly normal and healty.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Please ask yourself why do you want to get a dog?
Dogs that are left outside 24/7 tend to be forgotten about which leads to nothing but problems with mainly behavior. In order for your dog to be a well adjusted dog he needs to be part of your family and with your family not cast aside for those small fragments of time you will be able to spare once the cute puppiness is over.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Beno95 said:


> . I know a few people who never let there GSD no matter the circumstances and the dog are perfectly normal and healty.


They may be normal and healthy but this is all they have known, how do they walk on a leash, how are they around strangers, in different situations? IMO a dog of any breed should be accepted as a member of the household and not left outside unless the conditions are too extreme for them. 

You had mentioned not putting him outside until he gets a little older and more used to you and his surroundings but once he's comfortable you're going to completely change his lifestyle which could change your dog. 

I'd wait until you're able to treat the dog as a true companion, in the end that's what they are. There is no sense in getting a dog at this point in time unless everyone in your family is completely on board, he will be able to sense the resentment from your father (if I'm reading between the lines, your father really doesn't want a large dog)

What is the reason for wanting a GSD at this point in time? Are you able to wait until you're established on your own and able to make your own decisions in how your puppy will be raised.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Beno95 said:


> I understand keeping the dog inside if it's too hot or too cold but I don't understand why he couldn't stay out side, after all GSD are working dogs?


I understand the confusion! It does seem silly that on the one hand we talk about how this is a tough/hardy working breed and then on the other hand ask questions and express doubts about how easily a GSD would adapt to living outside.

I think it helps if you look at the tough dog/inside dog conversation as two separate issues. The breed is physically tough enough to handle living outside without a problem, providing they are given shelter from heat and cold. They are smart enough to stay comfortable and can handle it just fine.

However, the question of being able to physically handle it outside is not the same as being able to handle it mentally outside. Many of the dogs that live outside are nuisance barkers, fence runners/fighters. They can be pretty destructive, too, digging and chewing on the siding. They have to find something to do to occupy themselves, and in the absence of any human direction, they do what dogs do. 

"Working" dogs are not the same as family pets. Working dogs are busy doing. They are mentally stimulated through the work. Ranch dogs that follow their people around all day long. LE dogs that spend an entire working shift out *doing *something. They are all mentally stimulated and are interacting with their owners/handlers. So two big needs (mental stimulation and social interaction) are being fulfilled in a big way. Pets, as they are commonly kept in suburban backyards, don't have access to that fulfillment. So they chew and dig and bark. They get out and run the neighborhood. Neighbors complain. If your Dad doesn't want fur in the house, think of how upset he'll be when animal control knocks on the door because a neighbor complains.

Many committed owners do a wonderful job with their dogs that live outside all the time. But they make sure they adequately address the dog's needs in order to be successful. It takes a lot of time and effort on their part.

Dogs that are being socially and mentally fulfilled through work and/or training don't have the need to use their own behaviors to fill in the gaps. I am not talking about playing a quick game of fetch, and then taking a ten minute walk around the block and then attending a Petsmart training class once a week. The average GSD is going to need a lot more than that. 

So don't confuse physically being able to handle life outside with being able to mentally handle it. 
Sheilah


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great post Sheilah!


----------



## Beno95 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you all for the reply. Especially the last few explained everything. 
I plan on moving in by myself or my mom in the next year or so. She has a huge yard with privacy fence. Anyway the few owners that I know that keep there dog outside spend a lot of time with them the dog sleeping are really trained and excellent with everyone. I forget to mention my garage has full heating and cooling so he could always stay there too. Either way I'm going to research a lot more and speak with my father once again. Would it be possible for anyone to answer my other 
questions too so I could show my dad, he's the type that doesn't believe it unless it's other people that have that certain dog answering the questions.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Beno95 said:


> Anyways would I be able to have him as a outside GSD but at same time keep him healthy and happy?
> 
> What kind of food is best for GSD as Puppies and Adults?
> 
> ...


I think I already answered your question about the outside vs. inside issue. My own personal opinion is that there are not many casual pet owners that can do it and still adequately meet the dog's needs.

For the other questions:
The food issue is different for all of us. We each use what works for us and our dogs. The bottom line is it is expensive to feed a dog correctly. I am spending roughly $168 a month on my one dog. I feed him a high quality kibble, along with about 1/2 can of wet food, twice a day. It adds up quickly. 

A GSD would love to run with you! But it would be a year or more before your dog was old enough to handle it physically for sustained periods of time. And just 2+ miles won't cut it. They need more than that. A lot more. This is a breed that requires a lot of exercise, regardless of what you feel like doing, or what the weather is. 

I think training should be tailored to the individual dog. What works with one might not work with another. There is no one size fits all method for any breed. I also think that in general, and with this breed in particular, we need to be involved in training with an expert. That takes time and money. Sometimes lots of money. At this point I spend maybe $600 a year on training. When he was younger I spent closer to $3,000 a year. Classes are still something I do with him, even now. But instead of always being involved in a class of some sort, we only do one once or twice a year.

I don't know exactly how much time I spend with my dogs. It is spread throughout the day. Maybe an hour in the morning? Feeding, and supervising potty time. A quick walk or game of fetch. When I am working, I don't have time in the afternoon. But my husband is home and he will take a dog with him when he is running errands-if the weather is okay or if he knows he can bring the dog inside where he is going. It is too hot to leave a dog in the car here in the summer for even a minute of two. My 13 year old son also spends time with the dogs (although he is most partial to the Aussie, and not the GSD). In the evenings I train. Maybe 20 or 30 minutes? Depends on what we are working on. I meet up with a trainer every couple of weeks for something. Herding or tracking. Sometimes obedience. It just depends. My dog is almost 6 years old now, so a lot of what I do with him is maintenance training. I spent hours every week with him when we were busy learning those skills. We take a walk before bed, too. Several times a week I take hm to the open range desert outside of town and let him have off leash exercise. We usually spend an hour or so doing that, plus the hour or so it takes to drive there and back. 

Thinking about just now, for the purposes of answering the question, I think we are doing some sustained, hands-on activity with our dogs for upwards of 5 hours a day. That is spread out over the three of us though: my husband, myself and my son. None of them are puppies anymore, of course. When they are puppies we spent much more time than that with them. Puppies are constant, day and night.

I can't answer the insurance question. We have never had an issue with our homeowner's insurance, but I certainly have heard others enough to know that many companies will not cover you with a GSD. This is a huge issue and you need to have your father check his policy before you go any farther in your research. 

Vet costs vary. Some times are more costly than others. My GSD has a wonky stomach, and has bouts of debilitating vomiting and diarrhea. If it lasts more than a day I take him to the vet. He also has food allergies, and sometimes needs medicine to stop the itching. He spent a holiday weekend in the emergency vet once and that cost me almost $2,000. If everything is going well, it probably costs me $400 a year for his vet costs. That is for the office visit and well pet check up and vaccinations. If things aren't going well, it can cost a whole lot more than that. There have been years with him where I have spent thousands and thousands of dollars on his vet care.
Sheilah


----------



## Beno95 (Jul 18, 2012)

my girlfriend is a vet and she said that your dog too much wet food gives them stomach problems because it's too much water and not the right nutrition.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Beno95 said:


> I also have a cat, unsure if they would mind each other too much. She's the type of cat the minds her own business when it comes to dogs, but if bothered she isn't the happiest camper.


I have always had cats and dogs, so that is a non issue. Specially if you get your puppy from a breeder with cats, the new puppy will already be used to them.

There are many issues with outdoor dogs, angry neighbors are just one of them. I personally would just get fish if I wanted an easy pet that didn't mess up the house or take up much time. 

Here's some info on outdoor dogs:

<> DIAMONDS in the RUFF - The Problem with Outdoor Dogs <>

Why Outdoor Dogs Are Unhappy - Vetstreet

Dog Tip: Backyard Dog, Outdoor Dog: Facts, Guidance, Solutions

In Defense of the Backyard dog: A Series ? Part 1 - San Jose Dogs | Examiner.com


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Beno95 said:


> my girlfriend is a vet and she said that your dog too much wet food gives them stomach problems because it's too much water and not the right nutrition.


Your girlfriend is a doctor of veterinary medicine? Or a vet assistant or technician?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

A couple big things you need to think about before getting a shepherd as an outdoor dog:
Shepherds are "velcro" dogs, and NEED to be a part of your family. In my personal opinion, I don't view outdoor dogs as truly being part of the family. Even if the outdoor shepherds you know may be well behaved, they aren't really being treated as family.
If your father doesn't want the dog in the house, then he really isn't interested in the dog being there. So, what happens when (as the other members said may happen) animal control comes knocking with a complaint and you aren't home?
Why can you not wait until the dog can be an indoor dog? I, and many other members, would never go anywhere that wouldn't allow for our furbabies to be kept indoors.
Training is EXPENSIVE. It's necessary for any dog, but especially a breed like ours. They need to be stimulated, physically and mentally. I believe someone else mentioned this.
I spend around $200 per month on food for my 65 lb girl. Just one shepherd, on the smaller end of the scale, and I pay that much. It's not cheap lol.
With vet bills, I spend $120 on annual shots, wellness checkup, etc. Add in $120 every six months for Trifexis, and $15 every five months for a tick collar. Then add in doggie shampoo. Koda has never had an emergency requiring medical attention, but other members have spent $4500+ on their dogs for ONE emergency visit. Not trying to discourage you, I'm simply trying to prepare you.
A lot can happen in a yard. Shepherds are one of the top 5 most commonly stolen dogs in the U.S. Stray dogs can attack, fleas/ticks can bite, biting flies/mosquitos/worms are problems. If the dog becomes a barker, it is possible for someone to enter the yard and injure it.

Also- I work at a vet's office, as do three of my best friends. None of us have EVER heard that about wet food. So I personally do not believe it. Sorry.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

A high energy herding puppy who is bored and lonely will be a nuisance to the neighbors and may do all sorts of damage to himself and the property. Might he EAT the siding off the house? 

Yep, this was puppies (the two in the photo below), and yes, they could get inside, but they actually LIKED going out there to teethe on the house:









If you have neighbors, I hope that you have privacy fencing:









While that fence is great for how I use it, I would NEVER leave a dog unattended with just that small fencing, because they would chew right through it in minutes. And if they can they will lay right up by the fence waiting for their person to come home, watching everything that moves, and the neighbors get pretty tired real quick of hearing your pup's big boy voice when they are doing something in their own yard. So that fence is only for when I am right there with them, and to keep them from complaining when they see the neighbors in their yards from their kennels.

GSDs are really not solitary creatures. They can do very well as an only dog, but then you and your family becomes the pack. 

A working dog, like a police dog, is on task with his owner working or training, or living and breathing with him for 8-12 hours a day. When he comes home, his owner might give him his dinner and put him in his kennel, where the dog can relax and sleep. Other police dogs come in and play with the children. That works either way. Most of us are not giving our dogs nearly enough mental or physical exercise to use up the all that energy that a herding dog which will trot many more miles than the sheep move for 14 - 16 hours, or a police dog needs to do their job. 

Making a yard escape-proof is almost impossible. You an make a kennel escape-proof, but it will cost you an arm and a leg, and this is your father's house. It will be a permanent improvement, that he may not want.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Please don't get a dog if it has to be kept outside. It is no life for a domesticated companion. Wait till you live on your own and can keep it inside.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

rooandtree said:


> i wouldnt get the dog if he had to be kept outside


ditto


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Sometimes late at night when my pup has settled down and I'm doing my own thing (like now), I see out of the corner of my eye that Spirit is standing up in the corner away from me watching me. Just quietly watching me.

I love seeing that, I love seeing him watching me, and I think it's something he needs to do ... pretty sure that's part of the GSD breed. 

I personally would feel very uncomfortable keeping a GSD dog somewhere where they are not able to watch over their family. That's what they're bred to do, isn't it?


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Let's say you get the pup. He's kept in for the short term then is placed outside. He's gotten all that exciting attention while inside, what is he going to do once outside. First, he'll probably stand at the backdoor just looking in. You see, he's confused and not understanding why he is suddenly left outside all the time. Then as time goes on, he'll see those wonderful toys you left out there for him to play so he isn't bored. He could do like mine did and I left him alone for only *5* minutes, he swallowed part of a toy.... that was a $2500 vet bill and it wasn't surgery. Your pup may or may not get bored with the toys, I am betting he will though. You can only play with toys for so long. Perhaps he'll start digging, and usually when they dig it is under the most favorite plant. Don't forget digging under the fence. It's amazing just how fast and deep they can dig a hole. I had Woolf in the garden with me the other evening just for that purpose. I was cleaning out spent veg plants and needed the ground broke up. I looked around one time and all I saw was his backside sticking out of the hole, and he is Mr Tall and Skinny. It was dug that deep, that fast. What if your pup dug a hole under the fence like that? Perfect escape route. And talk about being able to jump!! I have 5 ft fence. Just put up a 6ft bamboo privacy fence on one side because he is obsessed with the squirrels on that side. If Woolf was left out all the time, I would have to put in a kennel and a good one would be a few thousand.

Yes these GSD can do ok outside, but can you see the trouble they can get into because they are so darn smart? The stuff I listed is just minor stuff, a lot more can go wrong as well.

Think about it....


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's one thing I've noticed about my dog...

When we go somewhere with a yard, he loves running around the yard and being outside, and I feel good that he's in a fenced in area and can't go anywhere. Now, if we go inside, and the door is open to the inside, he's fine running around and will check up on the people every once in a while, but as long as he knows he can get to us in a few seconds, it seems he's fine being outside. But...as soon as the door to the inside is closed, guess who's standing on the other side just staring into the inside? Yup, my dog. It's like there is a need to know what is going on at all times and knowing he can protect/be with his people that must be fulfilled, and if it isn't, he's not happy.

I would really suggest waiting to move out on your own. I don't know how old you are but no matter how much you love the GSD, it will be there in the next few years. Any time you have to ask someone else to have something, its not really a good situation to be in, especially when it comes to a dog...I mean what if your dog turns 1 and your dad changes his mind? Or your life situation changes and you have to move somewhere else?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

To fully get the wonderful GSD experience, you need to have the dog be with you. Can't happen if he is relegated to the yard.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

martemchik said:


> Here's one thing I've noticed about my dog...
> 
> When we go somewhere with a yard, he loves running around the yard and being outside, and I feel good that he's in a fenced in area and can't go anywhere. Now, if we go inside, and the door is open to the inside, he's fine running around and will check up on the people every once in a while, but as long as he knows he can get to us in a few seconds, it seems he's fine being outside. But...as soon as the door to the inside is closed, *guess who's standing on the other side just staring into the inside?* Yup, my dog. It's like there is a need to know what is going on at all times and knowing he can protect/be with his people that must be fulfilled, and if it isn't, he's not happy.......


I might as well have written that exact same thing. This is *exactly* how my two mixed boys are. They adore being outside, but not very long if I am not right there with them. They're parked at the door. 

I don't want to make this into an indoor vs outdoor ordeal, which gets quite heated, but my boys would be miserable and nutso if they couldn't be inside with their humans.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

As someone who did not fully understand the GSD breed, when I got my first GSD in my 20's, I kept her outside. That's what I knew. My dad always kept his dogs outside, & so that's what I did. That was 16 years ago.

Fast forwad several years, to when I lived with a coworker friend of mine, who's dogs lived in the house with her. I got a GS/Rott rescue pup, after years of not having a dog. I kept her inside. 
I cannot begin to tell you the difference in the bond between human & dog. I realized how family/pack oriented the GSD really was. 
To this day, 16 years later, I still feel horrible for keeping my first dog outside. To think that I was depriving her of living her life as she should have been, still breaks my heart. 

I will never, EVER own an outdoor dog again. They will ALWAYS be a part of my family, & will live inside, with me.


----------



## Beno95 (Jul 18, 2012)

I guess the only question I have left is why GSD in America are treated like lapdogs? I'm originally from Eastern Europe and grew up there. All the GSD there are kept outside and I guess that's what my father and I are used too. I don't understand stand why a few simple questions, if it is possible for them to live out doors, what food is best, and about vet costs, etc. has lead to people giving there opinions if I should get a GSD or if I'm a good pet owner. All my neighbors are animals lovers and I have spoken to them already and asked for there permission. I have had pets all my life and still do, and all have amazing lives and are happy. I also don't fully understand why my thread was re named when I have more than one question not regarding if they can live out side or not. I highly doubt I will get the GSD since in USA you don't qualify as a good pet owner unless you treat the animal as a human being and treat a large working dog as a chihuahua.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

All I have left to say to you is this: treating a digg a part of your family doesn't mean they're lap dogs. And we have many members from, and in, other countries. Thus includes Germany. So watch your tone and bad attitude. Because those members keep their dogs inside.


----------



## Beno95 (Jul 18, 2012)

I didn't insult any one or give anyone an attitude. My last post was my first post since I was pretty much laughed at and called bad pet owner in one way or another by other members for asking a question I wanted to know the complete answer too. I've read on many websites that GSD can be kept inside or outside. 

I understand that a dog is part of a family but it's still an animal. I have nothing against keeping a dog inside but I don't understand why he can't be kept out doors in a well built insulated, heating and cooling equipped doghouse or a garage. On top of all that my windows of my bed faces the yard.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

You are entitled to your opinion on inside vs outside, but it us unlikely you will find a reputable breeder in the us who will agree to the dog being outside. Nobody laughed at you. I didn't see anyone say you were a bad owner. It is true that most people in the us who have outdoor dogs do not care from them or provide for them properly. Aside from that, all I see us warnings and concerns for outdoor dogs. Your food and vet care questions were answered. 
One thing you will really need to think about USA point I made I'm my first post. Shepherds are among the most commonly stolen dogs. Another issue is confusing the dog if it is indoors as a puppy and outside after.
I wasn't you to calmly read through all the posts, not taking anything personally. Don't look at I it as everyone attacking you, but sharing our thoughts, opinions, and warnings. Simple as that.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

More often than not dogs that live outdoors are put on the back burner as life gets in the way. Since they are outside,their care becomes secondary to everything else. I agree that you should wait until your own home or if you don't want a dog inside maybe you shouldn't get one at all.


----------



## Beno95 (Jul 18, 2012)

Gharrissc said:


> More often than not dogs that live outdoors are put on the back burner as life gets in the way. Since they are outside,their care becomes secondary to everything else. I agree that you should wait until your own home or if you don't want a dog inside maybe you shouldn't get one at all.


I will most definitely keep him a large kennel in the basement or my room, but a dog house will be built outside in case the dog a get loves the out doors more. My dad works and is around the country 6 days a week sometimes he isn't home for two weeks. What I was pretty much asking is would the dog mind being out doors twice in a month. Anyways thank you all for your answers and have a nice night.


----------



## Madjukes (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh please dont feel slighted; most of the members on this forum are HUGE dog lovers and advocates and would give an arm and a foot for their dog. Their opinions on how to raise a dog are invaluable and should be given some thought.

I've also kept a dog inside and outside-- my family dog from when I was a child was primarily an outside dog. He was not well behaved, was neurotic, and as a result kept even further apart. If you want to equate it to something, think about solitary confinement, even for a couple hours at a time, with nothing to do, nobody to see. It gets really old, really fast.

Dante, my current pup, follows me around everywhere, and you definitely feel the special bond there. It's something that you don't really get when you just leave a dog outside. If it's a matter of having to keep him outside for a few hours every day, I think that would be fine. After all, when I have to leave him during work hours, he has to deal with it. But I think they need close human contact for extended periods of time, even if you're not doing anything with him.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Beno95,

No need to get frustrated. I was raised partially in Asia, yes, the part of Asia where dogs are routinely eaten as food. Will I in a million years ever consider doing that? NO WAY!!! 

So where you were from, or where you live now, are irrelevant when it comes to what is best for a GSD. 

Your dog is your dog, you are going to do whatever you want anyway. But if you are at a GSD-focused forum asking for advice, just be aware, the answers will be given based on the best interest of your future dog, not you. 

No one is calling you a bad pet owner (how can we, you don't even have a dog yet ). It is just that a lot of us here take care of our dogs better than we take care of ourselves. If my dog gets sick, my hubby and I will not hesitate to take a day off to take her/him to the vet. If we get sick? Well, we will usually wait until we do get a day off to go to the doctor. 

I would not consider keeping my GSDs outside because I am worried that they may get poisoned accidentally, or eat something they are not supposed to, or not feel well without me knowing because I am not outside all the time, or get stolen, or get bitten by insects/spiders/whatever. Too many bad things can happen when I am not outside with them. Why chance it?

A co-worker's relative kept her GSD outside, the next morning when she woke up, the dog already died of bloat  Had the dog been an inside dog, she would've heard his moaning/whining


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

You have missed the point of what all of these posts are trying to tell you. You are looking at it from YOUR prospective. It's easier for YOU to have an outside dog. What these people are trying to tell you is from the dogs prospective which you are not getting is german shepherds are very much pack animals. And their owners are part of their pack. To be separated from their pack ,YOU, is bad for them. Let me put it this way. One of my german shepherds got a virus that almost killed her. I didn't understand at that time why the vet just didn't take her and keep her in the clinic. My wise vet told me," I have see this before. German shepherds are powerful dogs, but take them away from their families, they give up and die. I've seen it happen." They are very family devoted. Imagine this. I'm sure you love your dad and the rest of your family. All the sudden they say," you know what? Go somewhere else and stop bothering us. You can call once a month maybe." How would YOU feel? Well german shepherds are very smart dogs. And they have strong feelings. You admire the german shepherd breed ? Well their protective instincts come from love of their owners. They are not lap dogs. They are not an easy breed to own. But every second is worth it. If you are not willing to see and accept these dogs for what they are or understand what they are, I'm sorry but you don't deserve to have one. You can want what you want, an outside dog that you hang out with when your in the mood. Well then guess what? You don't want a german shepherd. And the really sad thing is because of your additude and "outdoor dog" ideas, you will never comprehend what magnificent dogs this breed really is. It's sad.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

If the dog has company (ie, another dog or two) I don't think it's as bad, but as pack/family oriented as GSD's are, I think they would be really lonely living outside by themselves.

Some people are of the mindset that "big dogs belong outside", & I run into this a lot, with various neighbors, who make comments that they don't see my dogs outside, (hinting that I should leave them outside). 

On nice days, I can leave my back door open (I have a 6ft wooden privacy fence) & they may play around outside for a few minutes, but they always end up where ever I am, & if I'm inside, they're usually with me, even with the door open.

I'm not saying you're a bad owner if you leave the dog outside, I just wanted you to consider the fact that GSD's are very family/pack oriented, & in my experience, they're much happier with their people.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Beno95 said:


> ...after all GSD are working dogs?


Yes, they are working dogs. Meaning they can be outside and work all day, but there's one aspect of them working that many don't take into consideration. The fact is that they work side-by-side with their human shepherd. They form a very close bond and need to be able to work together to do what they need to do. That isn't done by letting a GSD sit outside by itself, then taking it out and expecting it to work in close correlation with the handler. No - they develop deep bonds like that by living along side their shepherd.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Beno95 said:


> I guess the only question I have left is why GSD in America are treated like lapdogs? I'm originally from Eastern Europe and grew up there. All the GSD there are kept outside and I guess that's what my father and I are used too. I don't understand stand why a few simple questions, if it is possible for them to live out doors, what food is best, and about vet costs, etc. has lead to people giving there opinions if I should get a GSD or if I'm a good pet owner. All my neighbors are animals lovers and I have spoken to them already and asked for there permission. I have had pets all my life and still do, and all have amazing lives and are happy. I also don't fully understand why my thread was re named when I have more than one question not regarding if they can live out side or not. I highly doubt I will get the GSD since in USA you don't qualify as a good pet owner unless you treat the animal as a human being and treat a large working dog as a chihuahua.


Your attitude is terrible... When someone gave me an answer I didn't like from my thread I didn't start being cheeky and act "smart".
Why do you even want a German Shepherd? Dogs are man's best friends, and you wouldn't leave a best friend outside 24/7, would you?
By what you're telling us your father could consider you a lap dog...
What do you need a "working" dog for anyway? Do you live on a farm? 
Most people get dogs to get a great companion.
When you said that most of your neighbours have outside pets and are "healthy", etc - Do they have good obedience? Can they heel properly?
If the dog would be kept outside, how would you have known if it has swalllowed a toy, or something he shouldn't have?
We are just giving you tips, and you should really consider getting a GSD.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

San said:


> A co-worker's relative kept her GSD outside, the next morning when she woke up, the dog already died of bloat  Had the dog been an inside dog, she would've heard his moaning/whining


Glad you brought that up, I was thinking about that myself. I have another dog that suffered bloat. It was such a trauma, for both of us, and if I hadn't been there to get her to the vet immediately, she would have died also. Bloat/torsion is a horrible way for a dog to die.

So many things can go wrong with a dog that lives outdoors.

And honestly, how much time do we spend outdoors anyway? I live in an area that is bitter cold in the winter and horrid hot and humid in the summer ... I spend far more time indoors than I do outdoors. Seriously, if you keep your dog outdoors, how much time each day will you actually be outdoors with it? Except for people who work a regular job side by side with their dog, most people spend very little time with a dog that is kept outdoors. If they are honest.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Most of our working SAR dogs stay outside during the day while we are at work. It is essential for acclimitization to the outside temperatures for working.

Several stay in secure runs with concrete floors and covered pens as the bored GSD is very much crafty at tearing apart some of the most secure structures and digging out. THey really do not like being alone and must get into things. A friend watched my own dog for me and while she was getting my second dog, he took apart her chain link kennel for her (the one with the concrete floor). Never the problem at HOME but he ran around to check on my other dog and, apparently, knew how to do it - this was in the time it took her to go from the dog pen back to the truck to get the 2nd dog. Once they were together, he was fine. 

The GSD is not so independant and aloof of its owner like the husky's are. (at least per breed description)

My dog is in the back yard with a 6 foot privacy fence but I work from home and go out every hour or so to check on him and play with him a bit and inspect the fenceline a lot and my office window overlooks the back yard. Normally he plays then comes by the window to check in then plays some more or naps in sight of me. 

All of our dogs sleep inside. Unless you live on a large peice of property they will dig and bark etc not something the neighbors want. A lot of good dog working folks keep the dogs out while they are at work for temperature acclimitazation. But that means we are out before work and after work spending time with out dogs working them.

I don't see a problem with asking the dog to stay outside IF you are spending plenty of time interacting with it. THere is a fellow on another board who lives in St Louis area with his dogs and he must make provisions for heat (which I think we are hotter than in Eastern Europe?) and high humidity. Constant Fans running, Extra bug control (you are in an area full of heartworms and and insect and tick borne diseases), SO he runs fans 24/7 for the dogs. Food......there is a lot of varied opinion on best foods for dogs so I would visit the feeding section.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Beno95 said:


> I guess the only question I have left is why GSD in America are treated like lapdogs? I'm originally from Eastern Europe and grew up there. All the GSD there are kept outside and I guess that's what my father and I are used too. I don't understand stand why a few simple questions, if it is possible for them to live out doors, what food is best, and about vet costs, etc. has lead to people giving there opinions if I should get a GSD or if I'm a good pet owner. All my neighbors are animals lovers and I have spoken to them already and asked for there permission. I have had pets all my life and still do, and all have amazing lives and are happy. I also don't fully understand why my thread was re named when I have more than one question not regarding if they can live out side or not. I highly doubt I will get the GSD since in USA you don't qualify as a good pet owner unless you treat the animal as a human being and treat a large working dog as a chihuahua.



Hi Beno!
I grew up in Germany and it is NOT TRUE that all GSDs live outside. It is also not true that GSDs in The USA are treated as lapdogs. 

IMHO, You came to the this forum and wanted advice, suggestions and opinions...correct? I gather by your responses is you are not happy with the answers that were given? That is ok too. This is an open forum and there are MANY experienced owners of GSDs. They were just giving you the best advice and opinions based on their own experiences.

I'm sorry if your feelings were hurt because you didn't hear the answers you wanted to hear. It's very common for people to have different opinions. BTW, I don't see where anyone accused you of being a bad pet owner.

No matter what anyone here says, you will most likely do whatever you want to anyway....I just wish you the best of luck.


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

No dog, regardless of breed, should live outside, separated from its humans. The only reason the domestic dog exists is because of its extremely close bond to people. To relegate a dog to a life of solitude, loneliness, and boredom in a backyard is cruel and ignorant. Why get a dog if you don't want it to live in your home with you? Get a goat instead.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

doggerel said:


> Get a goat instead.


Stuff like this is not answering any questions, but talking down in an arrogant manner to board members. Warning now that any further attacks and insults and condescending posts will be edited and members will receive warnings.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Beno95 said:


> I've always wanted to have a GSD I just love the breed, and everything about them. I've done many research on this breed for the past year and half since I have decided I'm getting one. I know the answers to most of the questions I am about to ask, but I would like to ask them again to confirm. Anyways...
> 
> I plan on getting a puppy, 8 weeks or a little order. I have a fenced yard it isn't huge but according to my girlfriend who has owned two Siberian Huskys my yard is perfect for the GSD. *I do plan on keeping him (Btw planning on getting a male) out side once he gets a little older and used to me and his surroundings.* I plan on building him a decent sized doghouse that is insulated and has a fan and heater (connected to the dog house, he wouldn't be able to get to it.
> 
> Anyways would I be able to have him as a outside GSD but at same time keep him healthy and happy?


It's possible to keep them outside, as far as healthy and happy...? The ones around me that are kept outside I usually see them after they have jumped the fence and is wandering loose 



Beno95 said:


> I guess the only question I have left is why GSD in America are treated like lapdogs? I'm originally from Eastern Europe and grew up there. All the GSD there are kept outside and I guess that's what my father and I are used too. I don't understand stand why a few simple questions, if it is possible for them to live out doors, what food is best, and about vet costs, etc. has lead to people giving there opinions if I should get a GSD or if I'm a good pet owner. All my neighbors are animals lovers and I have spoken to them already and asked for there permission. I have had pets all my life and still do, and all have amazing lives and are happy. I also don't fully understand why my thread was re named when I have more than one question not regarding if they can live out side or not. I highly doubt I will get the GSD since in USA you don't qualify as a good pet owner unless you treat the animal as a human being and treat a large working dog as a chihuahua.


You asked for opinions and received them. Luckily opinions aren't restricted to simple yes and no answers, you learn more that way. As for lapdogs and comparisons to chihuahuas, save the insults.

For food, you want a high quality food, either grain free or corn and wheat free. Many here feed raw.



Beno95 said:


> I will most definitely keep him a large kennel in the basement or my room, but a dog house will be built outside in case the dog a get loves the out doors more. My dad works and is around the country 6 days a week sometimes he isn't home for two weeks. *What I was pretty much asking is would the dog mind being out doors twice in a month*. Anyways thank you all for your answers and have a nice night.


Your initial post contained different information - you plan on keeping him outside once a bit older and used to the surroundings. You received opinions based on that. 

There really isn't a need for the sarcasm. You posted with questions 'that you already knew the answers to' and recieved responses you didn't like.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> There really isn't a need for the sarcasm.


Actually, some of the posters have been pretty condescending and borderline rude, so I can see where the sarcasm came from, though still not justified. 

But that won't be a problem from now on, right? Polite and respectful posts from all around, RIGHT??


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I am familiar with the dog culture in Eastern Europe.

Dog stays outside, but then, especially in the country, most people are outside in the yard a lot. The dog is not lonely. 

Keeping a dog outside in the US presents a challenge because the neighbors might feel differently about the barking. In Eastern Europe, it is expected that dogs will bark. It is just a fact of life. Yes, there are people who keep their dogs inside and care for them as we do, but the majority are outdoor dogs. They are expected to protect the property from thieves and intruders.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm from Eastern Europe...I was just there 2 months ago. I didn't see a single German Shepherd or large dog outside in a yard. Trust me, those neighbors have wised up also and a barking dog will get you just as many issues there as it would in the United States. I actually only saw one GSD in the week I spent back home, most dogs were little lap dogs. Large dogs are a liability there, people weren't used to training them, they were used to having them just sit outside, and back then, your dog bit, it had a reason to do so. Now, its the way it is in the United States, except there is probably more fear/respect of a German Shepherd than there is here (people know/understand what the dog is capable of, but also don't trust that it is well trained, in America, I've noticed most people trust that a dog out in public is friendly). I actually think that in most areas, a large dog needs to be muzzled to be outside (in public). My dad's family was quite shocked that we can just walk our dog without a muzzle and take him to busy public places.

I'm not trying to be mean with this part, just explaining a little about dog psychology. Most dogs will learn to like whatever their environment is. So a dog that is "taught" to live outside, will look like it enjoys it, but it doesn't know any better. I think you asked for advice and what people are saying is that you will learn more from your dog and have a better dog experience if it is inside. If you're looking for "protection" out of this dog, an outside dog might protect its territory (the yard) but not you (the owner), and inside dog (well balanced/good nerve) will protect you. This is one of those questions that although your way would work, it won't work as well, which is what your question originally asked.

Food wise, a good high quality kibble is easiest, Fromm, Blue Buffalo, Orijen, Acana...stuff like that. If you want to do the research and spend the time on raw feeding, it is probably the best, but also costs more and takes time to learn and also put into use.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello,

I had two outdoor dogs who are indoors now. Both of mine were happy and healthy outside. In fact they dislike the house life now  I stayed with them probably about 3-4 hours a day and longer on the weekends. Make sure you have good locks on your backyard doors and that the walls/fences aren't so low that the dog can jump over. Build a dog run if you can. We didn't have ticks where I used to live but depending on where you're at you'll have to protect them from that kind of stuff (do some research to find out if your area has ticks). Get the dog used to the outdoor life early so he knows that's where his place. I'm glad you run 2+ miles and of course have your pup join in slowly and not to early (I'd check with a vet and do some online research to see how early a dog can start jogging with you). Um so yea if you have any other questions about doggie outdoor life, feel free to ask me  I did it for almost 3 years...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Our last gsd hated being indoors. She had free access to the garage and large laundry room and the kitchen but chose to stay out most of the time. She came in overnight when it was really cold or hot or raining but other than short visits to the kitchen she preferred the outdoors. But we live in a rural area so issues of disturbing the neighbors or worries about her being taken weren't a factor. Stosh is a different story- he loves being inside and close to us. Even if you choose to have the dog live outdoors, and it's happy that way, you should train it to be comfortable and mannerly indoors for times when it's necessary


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

most breeders i know and all rescues i work with will not let a person get a dog from them if the dog is going to be kept outside. There is also issues like the dog escaping from yard, dog being stolen from yard and there have been cases of children tormenting a dog left outside (throwing rocks etc) theres just so much that can go wrong when a dog is unsupervised


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

I found that keeping my first two shepherds out in large runs (10'x20') while at work or running to town very satisfactory-they were in the fresh air and received loads of sensory input-they were with me when I was home whereever I was at-currently I do not offer that type of accomadation to my six as I have not been able to construct what I want-thus they are confined to large crates whenever I have to leave the premises and I do live in the country on five fenced acres but the dogs are only at liberty under supervision-I have a blacktop road on two sides which people drive too fast on and the dogs have garnished too much attention from by-passers. Outdoors is a dog's natural habitat as long as they are properly attended to-not ignored in a kennel or a chain 24/7.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

rooandtree said:


> most breeders i know and all rescues i work with will not let a person get a dog from them if the dog is going to be kept outside. There is also issues like the dog escaping from yard, dog being stolen from yard and there have been cases of children tormenting a dog left outside (throwing rocks etc) theres just so much that can go wrong when a dog is unsupervised


...and irrate neighbors poisoning your dogs. It's really not safe to leave them outside, but the main reason has already been expressed. 

Livestock guardian dogs can live outside, and they do, because they are guarding their sheep,or goats. A GSD is not like this, though.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I'm going to be a voice of dissent here. To the OP: As long as you spend a lot of time with your dog, training, exercising, playing, etc, I see no reason why he can't sleep outside sometimes.

I think a lot of people have unfairly jumped down your throat. From your posts, this is what I gathered:

Your father doesn't mind if a young puppy is in the house.

Your father is out of the country most of the time, and doesn't mind if the dog is in the house when he's gone.

You have a fenced yard and a climate-controlled garage the dog has access to.

You simply want to know if it's okay to leave the dog outside a couple days a week.

I say, yes, as long as your yard is safe and secure. If you can build a covered kennel within the fenced yard, so much the better. People have given you warnings about insects, nasty neighbors, poisoning, etc... but you know your neighborhood better than they do, and if it's a good safe neighborhood, the risks are pretty minimal. Obviously you'd address concerns as they came up: fly control, bark control, etc.

Now, I will agree with the others on this: GSDs become very attached to their people, and want to be with them ALL the time. Your GSD would naturally stand at the door and whine if you went into the house and left him outside. HOWEVER, if your dog is of stable, solid temperament, he will get over it, and learn that the world will not end if he is left alone for a few hours. This of course is assuming you're spending a lot of quality time training and playing with him.

Another valid concern is that puppies and dogs tend to be destructive when left alone. They love to chew on things, dig, bark, tear stuff up, etc. They can eat through a wooden fence, tear the siding off your house, dig up your landscaping, etc. A sturdy kennel and some good chew toys will help mitigate this. And if the pup is tired out from lots of exercise and activity with you, he is less likely to suffer from boredom, which is the main cause of destructive behavior.

My GSDs are inside/outside dogs, generally they are where I am, but they won't wither and die if left out in the fenced yard by themselves. They are well cared for, but aren't treated like Chihuahuas or hothouse flowers. Given a choice, they'd rather be with me at all times, but they don't suffer from separation anxiety--if I go inside the house and leave them outside, they don't flip out--they usually just lie down by the door, so they can be as close to me as possible, and after a learning curve during puppyhood, they don't complain. 

I hope this makes sense.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When I am not at home, there is nothing in my home that my dog needs. 

When I am at home, my dogs know exactly where I am and what I am doing. Oh sometimes they nap, but they know when I head off for bed, even if they are out in their kennels. They all yell, "G'night Susie!" I swear they know when I open the fridge too. They yell, "CHEESE! Bring out the cheese! 

Not to get the wrong idea, my girls are generally really, really quiet, but even though they are none of them alone, they are very focused on me. Yeah, maybe that does have a lot to do with being the one with the food bucket and the praise and pets. 

When Ninja got her Hematoma and I took her to the vet for her surgery and she came home with her cone, she was staying outside beause I have had puppies. But I could let her in, without bathing her, and let her sleep in my bed (cone and all). They are in kennels with concrete bases, covered over, with cots and houses, and a shelter for their comfort and to keep them clean. 

A dog left to run loose in a yard, at least around here, will become a muddy mess in hours. 

Before I built the kennels, while I was building them, I had my girl and my brother's bitch who hated each other. They would KILL each other. I had to leave one in and one out. And as Jazzy had gone through the window three separate times, it was she that had to be out. No, she could not be left in the back yard, she would go through my window and kill Arwen. Temporarily, while the kennels were built, she would have to be chained. Yupp, that's right, as a temporary measure, I decided to chain the dog. 

I wanted to do it so she would have a nice area etc. So I got a runner with the little pully thing, and tied it to the tree in my front yard and to the post outside my front door. I put a dog house out by the tree, and a bucket of water. After feeding her, and giving her pets, I went to work. As I was driving, it began to rain. 

When I got home, it looked like something you would see on Animal Cops. The dog was covered in mud, she was standing up to her hocks in mud. From the tip of her nose to the end of her tail she was full of mud. The yard was no longer a happy grassy field, it was a pit of mud. I could just see myself explaining to the Animal Cops in front of my mobile home, "Really Officer, all this happened in just eight hours." 

Plan B was to move her up behind the shed, the ground was firmer there. I moved the house and attached a chain to a ring in the corner of the shed.

Now I had used horse fencing to fence in my back yard. The stuff is only 5 foot high, and the ground is just earth so a determined dog could dig under, climb over, or jump over it. To combat this, I put an solar powered electric fence around the perimeter of this fencing, just go mark the fences as off limits to the dogs. And they respected that fence. They would rush up, screech to a halt, look for the wire and then come only close enough so they would not touch that wire. This actually worked pretty nicely:









I don't think you can see the electric wire, but obviously, the back yard was not safe for dogs to run loose in, as I had construction going on. But I put some cheap fencing around her area, and added wood chips to help keep down the mud. 

Anyway, the next day I came home from work and immediately went to check on Jazzy. 

She was in her dog house. 

She would not come out. 

She was moving in there.

I called to her. She stuck her nose out. She was trembling. 

I am thinking, what the??? 

I looked at the chain, and followed it back, somehow it hooked on the electric fencing on the other side of the horse fencing -- should have NEVER happened, but it did. Uhg! Poor dog. I put the pully up and that worked until I could get the kennels made up. 

Yes, the dogs both came in in the evening but these were two bitches put together as young adults, and they had to be kept separate at all times. so one had to be crated inside while the other was loose and vice-versa. 

Anyhow, keeping a yard safe enough to let dogs be in hour after hour is not really that simple. A good six foot fence does not guaranty that your dog will not decide to climb. If a five week old puppy can climb over a 2' ex-pen, a full grown GSD can climb over a six foot fence. They do not all climb. if their area is comfortable and they are not bored and lonely, they might have no desire to climb over. But if they do, and the go splat in the road, you just can't take shtuff like that back. It frankly is not worth the risk.

Believe me when I say that after a long day at work, and you come home thinking about having dinner and plunking yourself in front of the set for a few hours, you are not going to want to give your dog a bath and then clean the bathroom and the carpet where the dog trapesed through with all its mud, and the furniture his body or tail hit, and the walls where he spritzed. 

If it doesn't ever rain where you are, then you can disregard this post.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

I think some of the responses to the OP were over the top.
It is fine for German Shepherds to be outdoor dogs in many circumstances.
The main reasons for them to be kept indoors is the potential for neighbors to complain about barking, and the potential for them to be harmed/teased/poisoned /stolen.
Several requirements for an outdoors dog: secure fencing, weather proof dog house, understanding neighbors and a safe neighborhood.
Outdoor dogs tend to be healthier especially paradoxically in places with extremes of weather. It gets pretty cold where we live but GSD coats are marvelous at keeping them warm. Once they have their winter coat, they hate being inside a heated house warm enough for humans.
I have noticed posters assume that an outdoor dog is neglected. That does not have to be the case. Sure, some people unfortunately have the habit of keeping a dog outdoors primarily so they don't have to pay attention to it but not everyone with outdoor dogs are like that. When I am inside the house I am primarily working behind the computer, reading or doing chores, ie, not paying attention to the dogs. When I am outside I am interacting with the dogs. The number one reason I go outside is to do something with the dogs.
I have visited the best breeders in Germany. Guess what, almost all their dogs are kept outside the house in kennels. They may rotate a favorite dog or two inside the house at times but most of the time the dogs are kept in impeccable kennels outdoors. You don't see half a dozen dogs lounging around the house.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with the last few posters.

It's about time spent and what you do with that time if your dog is staying outside.

Your set up doesn't sound so terrible to me I'm sure there are dogs living in way worse situations.

My dogs live in the house, they choose to and I choose to, it certainly doesn't mean I am against dogs living outside as long as they aren't thrown out there and neglected.

Good luck with your new puppy


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

You really aren't going to get the response you want on this board.....most think that unless the GSD sleeps on your bed he will not have a happy life.
Our GSD "comes" inside but he does not "live" inside. I have been told that this is not how I should raise my dog but really I don't give a ......
Our dogs are happy well adjusted dogs HOWEVER we spend HUGE amounts of time with them on our farm and that is the key......it is not where you keep your dog but the quality of the time you spend with them.
I am proud of the fact that my "working" GSD feels he can take a dump and a pee without me having to be there.....he loves his life spending the majority of his time outside.....it can be done and done well IMO. Good luck.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I think it may be hard for the dog to be an inside sometimes, outside sometimes dog. It sounds as though the dog would be inside more often than out, and my concern there is that the dog will be more used to being inside and perhaps -- very unhappy once relegated outside.

Time will tell. I brought a previously always outside dog inside and that boy does *not* like being outside alone now. He honestly has a preference to be in the house. 

Not saying a dog's preference should rule how he lives, but in the case of a dog that would prefer to be inside, I can easily see them becoming destructive or attempting to escape, dig, bark, etc.

I'm not against outside dogs, provided their companionship, exercise, housing and health needs are *well* met.


----------



## ~Saphira~ (Apr 25, 2012)

First of all, sorry if this is a repeat post, because i haven't read all of the posts that were on this thread. If it is, by all means, ignore me. 

I don't understand why everyone got mad at you for keeping your dog outside. I keep my puppy outside (Since she's just a puppy, she's 
in a playpen when I can't watch her, and she is also allowed downstairs, since that's where her crate is.)
And she loves it. Granted, she is not a german shepherd. She is a border collie. (I had originally planned to get a GSD, hence the account
on this forum, but border collie was second on my list. )
I originally wanted her allowed in the house, but my mom didn't, and since I have terretorial cat, it is better this way. 
Anyways, what I'm saying is, I agree with the other posters who have said that it is 'inside or outside' that matters, but the relationship and
the time spent with your dog. 

Anyways, whatever you decide, the best of luck!

One thing is, to everyone, this is a thread for someone asking advice from people they beleive know about GSDs.
Before you or we, loose their respect, start answering the questions with the best advice for their situation (they want
a dog, but can't keep it inside) 
and stop freaking out over something that really isn't that important. They're making a dog house with air conditioning, 
for goodness sakes! Lots of people live worse off than that!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

It will sound silly of me to say this -- and may catch some griff -- but part of my bonding with my dog is sleeping with him. Yep. I said it.

I say "bedtime," and Tucker goes to his crate and Bailey goes to the bedroom door and immediately squishes himself under the bed.

Bailey sleeps under my bed, but sometime in the wee hours of the morning, he gets out and gets on the bed and spoons with me.

Best couple hours of my day. 

When my alarm goes off, he's stickin his snout in my armpit. 

Best few minutes of the day.

I cannot imagine not having this.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

sparra said:


> You really aren't going to get the response you want on this board.....most think that unless the GSD sleeps on your bed he will not have a happy life.
> Our GSD "comes" inside but he does not "live" inside. I have been told that this is not how I should raise my dog but really I don't give a ......
> Our dogs are happy well adjusted dogs HOWEVER we spend HUGE amounts of time with them on our farm and that is the key......it is not where you keep your dog but the quality of the time you spend with them.
> I am proud of the fact that my "working" GSD feels he can take a dump and a pee without me having to be there.....he loves his life spending the majority of his time outside.....it can be done and done well IMO. Good luck.


 







:thumbup:


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Beno,
I keep my German Shepherds in outside kennels during the day and they are just fine, one of them prefers to be outside all the time, just because a dog is kept outside doesn't mean it's any less a loved family member, many people like me have to work and can't have our dogs with us 24/7, that thing called life gets in the way, luckily dogs are extremely adaptable and thrive on routine, as long as you spend quality time with him he will be as happy as any other dog, I recommend a nice shaded kennel with mats and a nice hammock to lie on. A dogs quality of life is as high as the owner makes it, you sound like you have a lot to offer your dog, Good Luck on your puppy and post pictures!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

chelle said:


> It will sound silly of me to say this -- and may catch some griff -- but part of my bonding with my dog is sleeping with him. Yep. I said it.
> 
> I say "bedtime," and Tucker goes to his crate and Bailey goes to the bedroom door and immediately squishes himself under the bed.
> 
> ...


It is more interesting with a cone head though.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

So much anger and bitterness over this issue. You'd think we're talking about speutering.

I make no judgements on those who keep their dogs outdoors. Never have. Have only stated mine prefer indoors. If that makes me or the dogs wimps, I don't care. 

And I needn't be right there to watch them poop and pee, but actually I usually am. One is borderline/suspected/possible EPI so poop watching is my norm.

It's interesting to see these threads work their way out. Those with inside dogs generally bash the outside dogs as having uncaring owners. Those with outside dogs typically bash the inside dogs as wussy types.

Interesting.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

selzer said:


> It is more interesting with a cone head though.


Buahahaaa!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: Great point! When Bails gets his neuter, he is going to be so lost! He can only barely wiggle under the bed as it is!

I may have to put the bed on blocks. Plenty of people in my neighborhood know how to put things on blocks. :crazy::shocked::laugh:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

inside, outside. my dog is my pet/companion. he can
be my pet outside but to be my companion he needs
to be inside.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> inside, outside. my dog is my pet/companion. he can
> be my pet outside but to be my companion he needs
> to be inside.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

That's a problem for me.

My wife and one of my dogs went for a walk outside right now. 

I guess my wife can't be a wife cause she's not inside with me and Zena can't be a pet or companion.

Jack is out back in the yard right now, by choice. Don't know what my standing is with him.

I guess we'll all just try to get by.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

chelle said:


> So much anger and bitterness over this issue. You'd think we're talking about speutering.
> 
> I make no judgements on those who keep their dogs outdoors. Never have. Have only stated mine prefer indoors. If that makes me or the dogs wimps, I don't care.
> 
> ...


It's not bitterness.....I just read through 5 pages of how if you keep your dog outside then you shouldn't own one.....get a goat!!!
It is only fair that the OP hears another side of the debate from those who are successfully housing their dogs outside AND keeping them happy is it not??.....the side that says he is perfectly in his rights to own a dog, that he is not going to be an awful owner and that it can be done without neglect......not sure where in my post I "bashed" anyone but anyway.....
Good luck to the OP....hope you find the perfect puppy


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

sparra said:


> It's not bitterness.....I just read through 5 pages of how if you keep your dog outside then you shouldn't own one.....get a goat!!!
> It is only fair that the OP hears another side of the debate from those who are successfully housing their dogs outside AND keeping them happy is it not??.....the side that says he is perfectly in his rights to own a dog, that he is not going to be an awful owner and that it can be done without neglect......not sure where in my post I "bashed" anyone but anyway.....
> Good luck to the OP....hope you find the perfect puppy


Wasn't targeting you or anyone. I don't take a stance on inside vs outside threads, provided the dog's needs are taken care of. 

Sarcasm and anger always come about in the indoor vs outdoor threads. Always! I think you said something about monitoring pooping or something... :laugh: and I was like, YEAH! I do that.!  (Honestly, I have to do that to know what is really going on with the boy's gut.)

I think you folks with outside dogs have a lot against you, considering how many really neglectful owners leave their dogs "out back" to do.. whatever. That gets people's emotions up, that's all.

Just within the past month I've seen two dogs with extreme flybite and it bothers me. Not to mention it is so damned hot. I think people panic and worry dogs are exposed to the elements and such... I can't help it, I think about those things. Anyone who loves dogs thinks about those things. (Worries about those possibilities because they are genuine concerns.)


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have concerns about a dog with a parent who wants the dog outside. Of, course, the farm dogs all lived outside but they had each other. Alone for hours not too desirable. If my parent were not fully embracing of the dog's integration into the household, I would give it really thorough thought and consider the dog's best interest before getting one.


----------



## DavidinVA (May 9, 2021)

I say that you should grow up first, then set your goals & priorities on having a GSD from a mature standpoint that includes what is best for the dog, not just what is convenient for you (and your dad). It is not fair to bounce your companion dog back & forth from inside to out. He will not get.it.


----------

